# How create customize Bootable USB



## ajmaq

Hi everyone.

I want to know how to create a bootable image of OS X10.10 Yosemite, I know there is a lot of tools like DiskMaker but i need to create a image with some configurations:

- Creates an administrator account.
- SSH Activated.
- With the package or Microsoft office installed (comes prepackaged with certain software) 
- Joint computer to the domain.
- Installs without the need for user interference.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## monokitty

Install OS X on a hard drive or partition, set it up the way you want, then clone it to your USB drive which you can then clone to other computers or drives.


----------



## ajmaq

Thanks for the answer, I guess you use disk utility to clone the image? I'm right?.

Thanks.


----------



## monokitty

Yes, assuming you are not booted from the volume. In other words, if you want to clone X partition, you cannot be currently booted from the same X partition, nor booted from the partition you are cloning to.


----------



## hexdiy

Haven't tried it myself, but you may want to look into the possibilities of Terminal & the "createinstallmedia" command as well.
Edit: link for Mavericks, replace "mavericks" with "Yosemite": How to make a bootable Mavericks install drive | Macworld


----------



## rgray

hexdiy said:


> Haven't tried it myself, but you may want to look into the possibilities of Terminal & the "createinstallmedia" command as well.
> Edit: link for Mavericks, replace "mavericks" with "Yosemite": How to make a bootable Mavericks install drive | Macworld


The "createinstallmedia" command for Yosemite is -


Code:


sudo /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app/Contents/Resources/createinstallmedia --volume /Volumes/Untitled --applicationpath /Applications/Install\ OS\ X\ Yosemite.app --nointeraction

 See - How to Burn OS X Yosemite to a USB Flash Drive But that only creates a raw installer.

The OP wanrs


> - Creates an administrator account.
> - SSH Activated.
> - With the package or Microsoft office installed (comes prepackaged with certain software)
> - Joint computer to the domain.
> - Installs without the need for user interference.


I'm not sure this easily done without "user interference" installing to a partition/drive, doing the desired setup/curtomisations and then the cloning process (SuperDuper or CarbonCopyCloner or DiskUtility) as *monokitty* describes.

The user would have to be competent to re-clone back to their drive.... It might be easier to provide a naive user with a standard USB installer for Yosemite and directions for the custom setup.

Cloning with DiskUtility???


----------



## BReligion

It has been a LONG time since I was an NT domain admin, but last time i was doing that you couldn't just clone a Device (PC or MAC) that was joined to the domain for distribution. They would have the same SID (Secuirty ID) and Device Name... AD wasn't happy about that.

We only ever had Windows and PC devices but back then you had to run uhm sysprep (on a PC) before you right before you shut down to clone the device. That would nuke the SID and Name so that when you booted the clone it would prompt for those and set you on your mary way. I am not sure about what Mac Tools are out there or if this is even an issue still (i would suspect it is). There was nothing to stop you from cloning as is then disjoin/rejoin the domain.. you just had to deal with lots of errors and pissy messages from the OS when you booted up (didn't make for deploying 300+ devices a fun time) 

BReligion


----------



## IllusionX

BReligion said:


> It has been a LONG time since I was an NT domain admin, but last time i was doing that you couldn't just clone a Device (PC or MAC) that was joined to the domain for distribution. They would have the same SID (Secuirty ID) and Device Name... AD wasn't happy about that.
> 
> We only ever had Windows and PC devices but back then you had to run uhm sysprep (on a PC) before you right before you shut down to clone the device. That would nuke the SID and Name so that when you booted the clone it would prompt for those and set you on your mary way. I am not sure about what Mac Tools are out there or if this is even an issue still (i would suspect it is). There was nothing to stop you from cloning as is then disjoin/rejoin the domain.. you just had to deal with lots of errors and pissy messages from the OS when you booted up (didn't make for deploying 300+ devices a fun time)
> 
> BReligion


SID is usually not an issue with domain computers, but would be heck of a headache for a domain controller 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajmaq

Thanks to everybody for the help,

i will try the cloning and see if this works, I will l you know if i have any problem.

Thanks.


----------



## ajmaq

Hi, 

I cloned the machine and with DiskUtility i create a dmg. File, now i create partition on my machine to test, th problem is when I restart the machine and press Option key i cannot find my new partition or my USB stick.

I reset the PRAM but nothing.


Any idea?

Thanks.


----------



## wonderings

Is the USB stick formatted correctly for this?


----------



## ajmaq

Lets start over,

I have a Virtual machine with all the settings and the software i want to push out to other computers, I try DiskUtility to create the dmg image, But i couldn't create the bootable USB. there is a lot of tutorials and non of them talks about personalize custom Image For mac.

I try Carbon copy Cloner, no luck... there is a problem and the program aborts the cloning process.


----------

